# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ηλεκτρονικά Εγχειρίδια Μηχανών (Electr. Engine Manuals)

## CHS

Καλημέρα, μηπώς κανείς έχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή τα manuals για B&W 5 L 70 MCE και Sulzer RTA - 58. Επίσης αν υπάρχουν Service Bulletings για Pielsick PC - 2V 400. (δέν ξέρω αν το πόστ είναι σε σωστή θέση) Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα. Σε σωστο σημειο ειναι κ μαλιστα καλη ιδεα να υπαρχουν εγχειριδια, αλλα δεν ξερω με τα copyrights τι γινεται ακριβως.

----------


## CHS

Πέτρο, ακόμη το ψάχνω για τα copyrights :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Δυστυχως δεν το γνωριζω και εγω.

Μηπως εχει κανενας αλλος καμια ιδεα για το τι ισχυει με το θεμα?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές δεν τα δίνουν? Πελάτης τους είσαι. Τόσα χρήματα έχουν πάρει για την αγορά και για τα ανταλλακτικά της κάθε μηχανής. Νομίζω πως δε θα έχουν πρόβλημα να τα δώσουν και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή για την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών...

----------


## Kyriakos

> Οι ίδιοι οι κατασκευαστές δεν τα δίνουν? Πελάτης τους είσαι. Τόσα χρήματα έχουν πάρει για την αγορά και για τα ανταλλακτικά της κάθε μηχανής. Νομίζω πως δε θα έχουν πρόβλημα να τα δώσουν και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή για την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών...


....και να σε χρεώσουν ανάλογα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομ΄λιζω ότι είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας της εταιρείας... Από την εμπειρία μου με τα μηχανήματα έργων πολλές εταιρείες έχουν πλήρη στοιχεία στο δίκτυο, αλλές σε παραπέμπουν στον τοπικό αντιοπρόσωπο (ίσως για να σε χρεώσει για το σέρβις και τη βιβλιοογραφία).
Η Caterpillar για παράδειγμα έχει τις σελίδες από τα εγχειρίδια λειτουργίας που αφορούν τη συντήρηση στη σελίδα της για τηξν ασφάλεια των μηχανημάτων http://safety.cat.com (και ίσως έχουν δίκιο μια και ασφάλεια και συντήρηση έχουν άμεση συνάφεια), αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος τα βιβλία συντήρησης για τις ναυτικές μηχανές της Caterpillar είναι στη σελίδα http://safety.cat.com/cda/layout?m=147861&x=7 (στο μενού διαλέγεις marine). Αντίθετα οι ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες δεν έρχουν κάτι τέτοιο :Sad:

----------


## CHS

Πλέον οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν για τις καινούργες μηχανές e-manuals.

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει κυρίως στα πλοία + 20 ετών, δηλαδή στους τύπους μηχανών που ζητάω.

Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να δημιουργίσουν κάτι αντίστοιχο; 

Αν ναί, κόστος / χρόνος παραδοσής;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα βιβλία της μηχανής σε χαρτί δεν δίνονται με την παράδοση; Ή χάνονται συνήθως; Δοκίμασες να στείλεις email στον κατασκευαστή για να τα ζητήσεις; Πρέπει να υπάρχουν και για αρκετά παλιές μηχανές.
Πάντως αν τα έχει κάποιος σε χαρτί μπορέι να τα σκανάρει και να τα έχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.

----------


## CHS

Τα manuals των μηχανών τα έχω σε έντυπη έκδοση...

Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται όταν λείπω από το γραφείο για κάποιο πλοίο και παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα σε κάποιο άλλο...

Αν είχα 15 χρόνια πείρα δεν νομίζω να με πείραζε τοσο, όμως είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια να μπορείς να ανατρέξεις σε αυτά όπου και αν βρίσκεσαι!!!

Το σκανάρισμα το έχω σκεφτεί, αλλά για παράδειγμα τα manuals της B&W L 70 MCE είναι 7 τόμοι απο περίπου 500 - 600 σελίδες έκαστος :Sad: 

Για αυτό το λόγο ρωτάω αν κάποιος άλλος έχει ήδη βγάλει τα κάστανα απο τη φωτία :Wink:

----------


## Kyriakos

Να τα μάθεις απ' έξω! Θα βγεις ωφελημένος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τα manuals των μηχανών τα έχω σε έντυπη έκδοση...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται όταν λείπω από το γραφείο για κάποιο πλοίο και παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα σε κάποιο άλλο...
> 
> Αν είχα 15 χρόνια πείρα δεν νομίζω να με πείραζε τοσο, όμως είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια να μπορείς να ανατρέξεις σε αυτά όπου και αν βρίσκεσαι!!!
> 
> Το σκανάρισμα το έχω σκεφτεί, αλλά για παράδειγμα τα manuals της B&W L 70 MCE είναι 7 τόμοι απο περίπου 500 - 600 σελίδες έκαστος
> 
> Για αυτό το λόγο ρωτάω αν κάποιος άλλος έχει ήδη βγάλει τα κάστανα απο τη φωτία


Δοκίμασε να στείλεις e-mail στον κατασκευαστή και να τα ζητήσεις (λογικά θα έχουν κάποιο κωδικό εντύπου, να τον αναφέρεις). Με τις νέες τάσεις του paperless office λογικά θα τυα έχουν σκανάρει για το αρχείο τους.

Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που κάνουν ψηφιοποίηση εντύπων, όπως και τα μεγάλα φωτοτυπεία αλλά είναι αρκετά τσουχτερό.

----------


## zepos

ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ,ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΜΑNUALS,PROPANTOS SE HLEKTRONIKH MORFH.NA GLYTOSOYME THN TALEPORIA THS ENTYPHS METAKINISHS STO PLOIO

----------


## m@nos

http://www.motoren.ath.cx./ 

edo iparhun kapia manual pantos pistevo na voithisa!!!lol pite euharistooooooooooooooo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CHS

Αν και τα manual που ψάχνω είναι για μεγάλες διχρονές αργόστροφες μηχανες βαρέως καυσίμου (Sulzer RTA - 58 & B&W L 70 MCE) και τετράχρονη μεσόστροφη (Pielstick 12 PC2 - 2V 400)...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ διότι κάθε σχετικό στοιχείο νομίζω οτι κολλάει στο θέμα και έτσι σιγά σιγά θα έχουμε manual για πολλούς τύπους μηχανών :Very Happy:

----------


## m@nos

ΝΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΣ ΒΑΖΕΙ Κ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ!!!ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΜΕ Κ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ

----------


## Mao

Thanks gia ta vivlia.
Mipws exei kapoios ta manuals apo mixanes Man B&W tis seiras MC-C

----------


## dkampouroglou

M@nos πολύ ωραίο το link με τα manual !!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## emmanoss

Αν και καπως καθυστερημενα.... , εγω βρηκα για τη δικη μου μηχανη το manual της εδω:http://www.autosmanual.com

----------

